
AWS Certificate Manager now available in more regions - kelvintran
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2016/05/aws-certificate-manager-now-available-in-more-regions/
======
alexbilbie
It's great that this service is now available in more regions but there is an
annoying limitation that only in the `us-east-1` region are you able to use
the same ACM certificate for both Cloudfront and ELBs, in other regions you
can only use the ACM certificate on ELBs.

------
rmykhajliw
It's great news :) I've already migrated
[https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=www.truesocia...](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=www.truesocialmetrics.com)
A+ grade!

